# Thermometer question??



## gunner69 (Dec 22, 2009)

So I got a smoking deal on a couple of Polder Thermometers.. 

This One



And This One.



My problem is that both of them specify that " When cooking in a BBQ or smoker, do not use as a continuous read thermometer, use only as a instant read thermometer."

This make little to no sense to me I can use them in my oven up to 572F but I can't use them in a smoker at 220F??

Does anbody use either one of these and if so how well do they work?


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't have that kind, but the cord from the probe to the unit looks like it's got a plastic coating.  I wouldn't think they'd want that in the oven either.  

Did it specifically say it could be used continusouly in the oven up to those temps?

Then again maybe it's some lawyer afraid someone will trip on the cord and tip their smoker over causing some sort of burn injury.

Sorry, wish I could be more helpful.

How "smoking" was the deal?


----------



## gunner69 (Dec 22, 2009)

I got the pair of them for $38.99.

The dual probe covers feel and look like a hi temp silicone sheath on the outside of the probe wire... The only thing that makes any sense to me is that they don't want you using the magnet to stick the dispaly to the grill/smoker.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I know what they mean, the problem is a translation one. By an instant read, they mean a food probe. By a continuous read, they are referring to as a BBQ thermostat, the cooking temp. They are advising not to have the naked probe sitting in the smoker while using it as an cooking temp probe, probably because it is a food probe and could get damaged at high temps.

That is just my guess, if i were the one asking the question.


----------



## rickw (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a much older Polder, with metal sheath.  I don't have the instructions any more for it.  But, I used it the other day as a temp for the chamber temp and the other (a Weber) for the i/t.  I did notice that the Polder was giving me a strange range of temps but always coming back to the chamber temp.  I think Raceyb is spot on with the answer, at least for my Polder.  I would suspect that it might apply to yours as well.  I need to find one that will be suitable for the chamber temp.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## azkitch (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got a "tru temp" from target for  $17, and I'd be willing to bet the probes from your dual probe are the same. I've been using it about a year now, and the cord is still fine. The magnet on the back broke...oh well. Still tells the temps. Went wacky the other day, but I replaced the batteries, and it was happy.


----------



## gunner69 (Dec 22, 2009)

The first one measures chamer temp and IT of the meat on the same display which was one of the reasons that I was looking for that one specifically. I got the dual probe mainly for Christmas dinner coming up because I'm going to have a metric butt ton of meat in there and wanted to be sure and monitor all the cuts of meat for IT.


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have that *Thermometer, I only use Food Temperature Sensor Probe as it's easy to use. It's* made with LCD display, easy reading.*






*


----------



## thedug (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you been using the thermometer in your smoker?


----------

